# Abzockparadies Deutschland - Von zahnlosen Staatsanwälten und fehlender Abschreckung



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2013)

sehenswerter Beitrag!
http://www.daserste.de/information/...s/sendung/swr/2013/online-kriminelle-100.html




> Der Onlinebetrugs-Experte Adrian Fuchs ist sogar überzeugt, dass Deutschland ein Paradies für Abzocker ist. Und das Tor zu diesem Paradies sei das Internet.
> (...)
> Anfang des Jahres 2013 gibt es ein Urteil gegen B.: Lediglich zwei Jahre auf Bewährung und 25.000 Euro Geldstrafe wegen versuchten Betrugs. Abschreckende Wirkung Fehlanzeige. Experten sind fassungslos.
> Für den Onlinebetrugs-Experten Adrian Fuchs ist das Urteil *ein Zeichen dafür, dass sich Verbrechen lohnt. Kein Gefängnisaufenthalt und eine niedrige Geldstrafe sind eine Einladung zu solchen Geschäftsmodellen.*
> ...


ergänze unmotiviert? Wobei Motivation nicht ausreicht, siehe Osnabrück...

Die Hilflosigkeit der Justiz fügt dem Rechtsstaat Schaden zu. Ergo ist der Rechtsstaat direkt in Gefahr, ergo besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf. Doch wen interessiert das?


----------

